# goodbye dr diakos :(



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

very sad to have to say goodbye to dr diakos from origin in belfast...

i have to say that the attention and care he gave us through our egg share cycle was brilliant and i was very sad to have to say goodbye to him on wednesday...

you will be missed but i wish you the very best of luck and good wishes in your next venture   

xxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

icsi

Where is he off 2?? He did my transfer the last time lovely man

How you doin?

Jillyhen x


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

heya jillyhen  


im not sure exactley but i think he is off over to england again   

i was really hoping he was going to do our fet on the 4th oct grrrrr... im doing great thanks,looking forward to my transfer.. enough about me,how are you and dh,i see you have made your enquiries into adoption,i wish yous the best of luck,im currently doing my training for social work so its a hard journey but it will be worth it in the end....
we visited the pattaya orphanage when we wer in thailand ther   omg i wanted to bring them all home... they have so many babies and toddler orphans,broke my heart knowing they need mummys and daddies and we have soooo much to give ....
cruel world eh  

hope you have a nice weekend xxx


----------

